# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Website Navigation box missing at bottom of threads

## Lola

When reading a thread, there used to be a navigation box on the right-hand side, near the bottom of the page where you could click to get a list of website pages and click to go to different forums/back to Negril Message Bd home page.  Since the maintenance issues earlier this week, that nav box has been missing.

----------


## Rob

Lola,

I had to scrap that feature, some files and features got corrupted during the repair process. We have a major upgrade coming after busy season, which should bring some new features.

Sorry about that.

Rob

----------


## meinvancouver

Hey Rob,

Are you guys ever putting that box back, it is a pain to scroll to the top to go back to the message board!!

Thanks,

Gilles

----------


## Rob

How's that? Let me know!

----------


## meinvancouver

Wow thats what I was looking for, did I miss it or was it still gone?

----------


## Rob

I had to reactivate it - we upgraded to board software a few weeks ago and that fixed the issues. If you click on the What's New option you may find a fun new feature.... (grin)

----------


## meinvancouver

Good work!

----------

